# Opinions about Orijen



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I listen to a YouTube video presenting a Vet from Spain who highly reccomends Orijen. When I looked at the food's web page, I was impressed that they stated that only source non GMO food and free range even boar for kibble. As I am new would this be the Best food for a Vizsla? Thank you.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Some feed Orijen, some feed Acana (still Champion Foods) as it has lower protein content than Orijen, which agrees more with some V's. You won't go wrong with either from a quality standpoint, but whether you feed Orijen or Acana depends on your pup's system. We feed Acana lamb and apple and our dogs have done well on it. Also use Pacifica once in a while. Chicken and potatoes did not agree with our boy so we now avoid it. 

You can buy trial sized bags to see.


----------



## bb101 (Mar 5, 2014)

I can highly recommend Orijen. We buy Orijen for both our 2 year old bitch and 5 month old pup. Both love it and one can see the difference in their coats.

We went through a period of Orijen being a little too protein rich (loose stools, etc) so we tried Acana until our older one simply refused to eat it anymore. I'm not sure what it is about Acana, but if I put one pellet of it in with her Orijen, she refuses to touch the food.

Our solution now is to mix Orijen and Lily's kibble 50/50 for them both in each meal, it gets gobbled up in seconds.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Soundss good. I like the vet; he is sponsored by Cunipic a company that supplies food for rabbits, ferrets etc; they are in Spain and Mexico- not yet available to the States or Canada yet. I want that product for bunnies. With Orijen I will be sure to ask a vet what to do to avoid the protein problem specifically ; I am glad that you have found solutions Vizslas or any dog or pet is worth all.the best care we can give them Thank you and Happy New. Year!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I listen to a YouTube video presenting a Vet from Spain who highly reccomends Orijen. When I looked at the food's web page, I was impressed that they stated that only source non GMO food and free range even boar for kibble. As I am new would this be the Best food for a Vizsla? Thank you.


My 8 month old V is fed half on raw and half on kibble. I too wanted him in the best possible quality kibble since I begrudgingly decided I would go 50/50 raw / kibble. i got a bag of orijen's puppy kibble and Luka got such terrible digestive problems that he had diarrhea and the vet told me to stop feeding him the kibble. (he never had problems on 100% raw) now he's on Acana lamb and apple and so far so good ! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

